# somebody stop me finally got my registered buck,,



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

ok i did it again,, whipped out the wallet and purchased three more.. a Buck Playrite's Tony Lama ( spelled with two l's) and a senior doe named Speck will have to check her papers and another daughter of her's named Smokin Gun Kimber , Speck has a lil buckling still nursing,, he made it through being born of triplets, the only one to be saved during our Christmas Blizzard here in North Dakota.. gonna name him Tuffy.. he is also out of Tony Lama..pics in a few days after the fog lifts ,, its thick enough to make gumbo with.. roux substitute here..
and yah i'm going back for more,, was only able to bring mom and son home last night,, will go back this week for the other two,, and a counter top cream separator.. all in one fell swoop.. hubs is gonna kill me.. lmao


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well congrats on the new additions


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Hahaha....a goaty shopaholic!!! LOL  CONGRATS on your new additions.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

silvergramma said:


> hubs is gonna kill me.. lmao


He can't if he can't find you, hide amongst the new goats. The more you get, the more hiding places you have! :wink: Congrats on the new bunch.


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

Ha! Ha! you are now offically a Goat Addict like Meeeeeeee! :slapfloor:


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

ok Speck's name is Loch Loma Speck and Its Tony Lama.. time to snip the gingle bells on the Fall buckling here and get his horns done.. the vet called back yesterday and he has goats of his own so he will be able to take off Tony's scurs for me..,,, was also offered two wethers from same herd for 20 bucks for the two.. and seeing as all will be one big happy family.. why not.. the kids who visit on the weekend will love it


----------

